# walls for 1/18 scale



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

what are you guys using for inside walls?i am looking to do a roadcourse and oval so i need something that can be moved around.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

After having tried almost everything over the years, I like 3" pvc downspouts the best. They can be weighted internally and velcro installed to hold them in place. I also found some poly-plank foam sheets that are very resiliant and make excellent radia and curved end pieces. They can also be cut to make little blocks to join the downspouts. You will have very little (if any) car breakage with this system.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

can you show me some pics of what you are talking about


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i just use 3/4 inch pvc pipe


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I have used 3/4" PVC pipe and it worked fine for what I wanted.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

3/4" pvc is cheap and easy to come by, but it does not keep the cars in their lanes and that can result in some significant damage. Finding a car suddenly appear in the straight when you are flat out, is not fun. If the standard external couplers are used, the edge can catch a wheel and rip the whole suspension off, as well. The round and small pvc will not stay put on the track surface either. You can tape it down or weight it with sand bags or something, either method introduces foreign objects into the path of the cars. The 3" square downpipes offer enough flat surface to apply the male (hook) part of the velcro, which provides excellent grip to the carpet and the pipes are large enough to allow some internal weights as well. They will stay put very well and keep the cars in their lanes very well. I should have some pics in one of my comps.. Will see what I can find.


----------

